# Supplements to make you more talkative



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I know this may be more well suited in the medication section, but are there any natural supplements that can somehow make the user more talkative and outgoing?


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

Marijuana is pretty natura..


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Booze of your choice.. :drunk


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

You might want to check out the CBD (Cannabidiol) thread in the medication section (note CBD is not the same thing as medical marijuana). It's legal and it doesn't make you "high", but it's scientifically liked to relaxation and decreasing anxiety.


----------

